# Marine Setup...



## Smurray1987 (Sep 21, 2008)

Basically I have a Juwel Vision 180 sitting there waiting for Fish etc.

Firstly I need to know what Pumps, Filters etc i need??

I'm not fussed on keeping Reef just mainly Fish n a Shrimp or 2! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated :no1:


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

Firstly you are aware that you will not be able to get loads of fish in that tank? Unless you go for schools of smaller fish.

Anyway I recomend that you need the following for a marnie set up...

External canister filter - Ehiem I think is the best one but depending on your budget Fluvel is not bad.
Protien Skimmer - Prizim hang ons are not bad
UV filteration - Vecton is quite good from TMC
Thermostat
Marine blue and marine white blubs

Could I ask... Would you plan on putting a sump with this tank?


----------



## Smurray1987 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah I gather I won't be able to have many fish :blush:

I'll deffo look into getting a sump too.

From my local LFS they suggested the following:

2x Hydor Koralia 2
1x Hydor 200w Heater
1x V2 Vecton 400 15 watt UV Steriliser
1x Juwel Marine White T5 Tube
1x Juwel Marine Blue T5 Tube

Does that sound about right?
Is there anything else I'd need?

Regards
Scott
: victory:


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

Smurray1987 said:


> Yeah I gather I won't be able to have many fish :blush:
> 
> I'll deffo look into getting a sump too.
> 
> ...


Morning!

MMMMMMMM......

2x Hydor Koralia 2 - I believe that these are just power heads and will only circulate the water. In my opinion for this size tank for a fish only set up this is not needed.
1x Hydor 200w Heater - Fine
1x V2 Vecton 400 15 watt UV Steriliser - Fine
1x Juwel Marine White T5 Tube - T5 not necessary on this size tank, they are very expensive and work just as well as the arcadia marine blue bulbs
1x Juwel Marine Blue T5 Tube - as above but with the arcadia white


There does not seem to be any kind of filteration in this set up? I would recomend an external canaster such as eheim or fluval (depending on your budget)

LEt me know if you want any other help or advice!

Cheers


----------



## Smurray1987 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply 

Could you please advise me Equipment that you would recommend?
Tbh my budget won't be the biggest i want to get equipment one by one then see how it goes.

When people say Fish only setup does that include Shrimp and Crabs? 

Obviously need to know what's essential to start a Marine Tank..

Regards

Scott :2thumb:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Yes you can keep shrimp and crabs in a fish only, but they do need a certain amount of calcium and you msy need to add iodine.
You will need good flow as marine fish do need it, and it will help keep the water fresher and well oxygenated. Will you be using liverock filteration?
I would suggest both marine whites as the blue tubes are only for coral flouresence and give out very little visable light, the fish will look better under brighter light as well. I would give the UV a miss if you keep ontop of your maintainence.


----------



## Smurray1987 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah I'd be using Live Rock Filteration.

Tbh I really need to do my reading up on what the components do. There's alot to a marine setup lol.

So with my tank being a Juwel Vision 180 and keeping Fish, a shrimp or 2 and a crab along with live rock what would be the best setup to have without costing the world?

Sorry to be a pain 

Regards Scott


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't see any problems with keeping crabs and shrimp in a fish only set up DEPENDING ON THE FISH YOU CHOOSE TO KEEP as some WILL batter the shrip/crabs to death and then eat them especially the coris family of wrasse.

I disagree with Javeo where he advises you to 'give the UV a miss' I have been keeping marine fish for over 13 years and know a lot of shop keepers and other hobbyists that would all agree with me when I say that the UV filteration is one of the most important 'bits of kit' to have on your system. As far as I am concerned this is a MUST for any marine set up!

When the water passes a bulb which emits uv rays it will kill or dramatically reduce mirco organisums such as white spot aka ich and odinium aka marine velvet, algae blooms, fungal spores etc

Just to let you know if you did have an out break of whitespot the treatment for this would be a copper based medication. You would not be able to use copper if you have crustations in the water (unless you can take them out and put them else where).

As far as the bulbs are concerned I have always used one of each as I feel I gives a better marine effect. When it comes to lighting this is purely for your pleasure there is no specific lighting requirments for a fish only set up (reef is different as the corals need the photosynthisis to survive- excuse spelling)

My opinion is what I had suggested earlier this is what I have and will always use. I feel the essentials are...

External canaster filteration Eheim is perfect but on a limited budget fluvel is quite good. 
UV filteration
Protien Skimmer

Then you have 
lighting and a starter unit (twin for 2 lights and a single for one light)
substrate
decoration

and the FISH!!!!

To find the right one you will need to know the gallon/litre capacity of you tank. just put it into google this will give you a rough price and PLEASE

"SHOP AROUND!" do "LOADS OF RESEARCH" AND "KNOW WHAT FISH/CRUSTATIONS YOU WANT TO KEEP"Unless you have a very trusting shop nearby, in my experience, if a shop assist in a fish shop can see that you don't know what you are looking at they are VERY good at selling you a load of stuff that you don't need and giving you very wrong adice.

Here speakith the voice of experience!


----------



## Smurray1987 (Sep 21, 2008)

Does this seem about right then?


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi

This generally seems fine to me. I am not aware of the make of the skimmer but I am sure this will be fine.

The skimmers are always a funny thing. Especially one that is to be hung onto the side of your tank. I have been known to cut the hood of my tanks in order to fit on a skimmer!

It is a case of finding one that fits your tank and has a sufficient capacity for the volume of water in your tank.

Other than that I think your there!

Anything else I can help you with, just let me know!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

If you buy fish from a good store you shouldnt have any disease problems, but its a safety net. I dont think its essential, I have never had one on my anemone reef and never had any problems. 
Dont buy a seaclone, they are known as seaclowns beacuse they are a pain, as are redsea. The live rock and skimmer should be your main filteration so dont skimp on these, go for a deltec or aquamedic or Vskim. The external filter should be mostly for mechanical and chemical filteration.
I helped someone set a marine reef a year ago and he bought an actinic bulb but changed it a week later to 2 whites, the blue gives a dull effect believe me. You will just end up buying an extra tube. Look in my gallery if you really think im talking rubbish. Ive made all these mistakes and just trying to stop you wasting money like I did by listening to people like kristaily who advised me to buy everything.
I keep over a dozen anemones of various species in a rio 180 and have had them for 6 years, I also have enough extra equipment to setup another tank, Id happily give it to you if you were closer. I run my reef without a skimmer or a UV and on 2 white T5s. See the photo and tell me its c**p


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Reef Aquarium Water Chemistry

What is the Nitrogen Cycling Process?

How does nitrogen cycle in saltwater aquarium works?

Beginner FAQ: Water Chemistry

A Primer on Water Chemistry
All you Ever Wanted to Know about Water Hardness
Aquarium Aeration
Aquarium Filtration
Aquarium Maintenance and Water Quality
Aquarium Medications, Treatments, and How They Work
Caring for Your Fish While You Are Out
Controlling Algae by Controlling Phosphate
Do I Need a Quarantine Tank?
Healthy Fish Tips: 5 Easy Ways to Keep Your Fish Healthy
How to Properly Maintain your Aquarium
Old Tank Syndrome
Recycling a Used Aquarium from a Garage Sale
Repairing a Leaky Aquarium
Simple Tips for a Healthy Aquarium
Summer Health Tips for Aquarium Fish
Tackling Aquarium Algae Problems
The Energy Efficient Aquarium
The Science of pH
Thoughts on Aquarium Equipment Maintenance


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

Javeo said:


> If you buy fish from a good store you shouldnt have any disease problems, but its a safety net. I dont think its essential, I have never had one on my anemone reef and never had any problems.
> Dont buy a seaclone, they are known as seaclowns beacuse they are a pain, as are redsea. The live rock and skimmer should be your main filteration so dont skimp on these, go for a deltec or aquamedic or Vskim. The external filter should be mostly for mechanical and chemical filteration.
> I helped someone set a marine reef a year ago and he bought an actinic bulb but changed it a week later to 2 whites, the blue gives a dull effect believe me. You will just end up buying an extra tube. Look in my gallery if you really think im talking rubbish. Ive made all these mistakes and just trying to stop you wasting money like I did by listening to people like kristaily who advised me to buy everything.
> I keep over a dozen anemones of various species in a rio 180 and have had them for 6 years, I also have enough extra equipment to setup another tank, Id happily give it to you if you were closer. I run my reef without a skimmer or a UV and on 2 white T5s. See the photo and tell me its c**p
> image


I understand where you are comming from BUT if you look at the original question he is aksing questions about setting up a FISH ONLY tank and NOT a REEF.

The information and suggestions that I have made are from the knoweldge of experience that I have and what have worked for me, close freind in the hobby and shop owners who I know on a personal level. Also developed knowledge while working at a public aquarium.

Also FYI fish deases are not only developd from poor husbandary at the shop. Fish undergo a LOT of stress when being moved from the shop into the tank and can develop whitespot within the first 2 weeks of being rehomed wether you brought it from the best or worst shop in the world.

Hope this helps


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

... and they have some seriously shady ways of collecting fish...

all the transport stress too.

you should, i would say, have a very fitting environment for new arrivals... many have been through the grinder already and haven't even had a chance to show signs of stress issues... just a lowered immune system in a recently imported fish can lead to illness and even more stress...
go slow and use the old noggin and you'll enjoy success...

... i don't ever know one's skill level so excuse me if i offend... i'm all about the fundamentals... know that water and it's chemistry like second nature... you can do amazing things when you can hear the music in your head... knowing water chemistry solidly will save heartache, effort and serious money...


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

Totally agree with HABU here are a couple of pictures from a few of my tanks just so that you can get a feel for the level of my experience in the 'fish only field'

On these tanks is the equipment that I have suggested that you have on your new tank...

The community










The Lions










The Seahorses - There are five in this tank and I sucsessfully breed these beautiful creatures!










That's it from me. I hope I have been of some help

If you feel I can heko any further please pm me.

Cheers


----------



## Smurray1987 (Sep 21, 2008)

:no1: 

Thanks alot for your replies all, greatly apreciate it!

Its cleared a few things up, thank god! lol

Just need to sit down and work out a budget. I've never really thought bout Fish at all until i realised i'm going to have a Juwel Vision 180 sitting there doing nothing lol such a waste of a brilliant tank. The more n more i find out about marines the more i want to get into it! 
:whistling2:

Thanks again! 

Scott


----------

